# 5 Tips To Immediately Improve Your Look Ahead



## Smiles (Feb 3, 2017)

All from my experience and it baffles me that these things are not being made common knowledge by now. Spread the word!

Subscribe for more stuff on improvement:
youtube.com/JPerm






Summary (kinda useless tbh if you don't watch the video)
1. When you should start looking ahead
2. Actually slow down
3. How to avoid looking ahead at somewhere useless
4. Memorize F2L algs do to other pieces
5. Strategically spot useful pieces


----------



## EntireTV (Feb 4, 2017)

Great video. I hope it gets more views soon! You deserve it.


----------



## pipkiksass (Feb 4, 2017)

Subscribed. Agreed, great video, and the pace of the video is very good. Some familiar concepts with some new observations thrown in, keep up the good work!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Smiles (Feb 5, 2017)

Wow thanks guys! It suddenly got a lot of views and I couldn't be more grateful for everyone's praise.


----------



## mark49152 (Feb 5, 2017)

This is very good. Thanks for making it.


----------



## The Blockhead (Feb 6, 2017)

Thank you so much for making this video. It really helped a lot. You deserve more views.


----------



## CeBeMind (Feb 7, 2017)

Thank you. Specially for the last two.


----------



## FastCubeMaster (Feb 7, 2017)

Well based on the feedback looks like I'm watching it!


----------



## tacok (Feb 9, 2017)

Can't wait to watch it at home. Been struggling with this slow f2l ..

Sent from my MI 4LTE using Tapatalk


----------



## Smiles (Feb 10, 2017)

Thanks for the feedback guys! This video is becoming way more popular than I had originally hoped haha


----------

